# spamd: boot-problem

## sokai

Hallo,

since some days my gentoo can't start spamd on booting. I get the following error-message:

```
Error creating a DNS resolver socket: Network is unreachable at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Mail/SpamAssassin/DnsResolver.pm line 202.
```

After the login, I can do "/etc/init.d/spamd restart" without problems.

I googled for the error-message - found nothing. (Same in this forums...)

Can someone help me (give me a hint) or is someone having the same problem?

Thanks

sokai

----------

## goofus

same problem. would nice to get help.

----------

## goofus

bump?  :Sad: 

----------

## linuxfreund

Hello,

my Error was:

[15339] error: Error creating a DNS resolver socket: Das Argument ist ungültig at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Mail/SpamAssassin/DnsResolver.pm line 202.

Error creating a DNS resolver socket: Das Argument ist ungültig at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.6/Mail/SpamAssassin/DnsResolver.pm line 202.

Now i have debugged, spamd need a working DNS from /etc/resolv.conf, on my gentoo, pppoe replaced the nameserver. on booting, the dns should run bevor spamd.

Nice linuxing

----------

## goofus

what do you mean? spamd starts near the end of the boot process.

what should i do to solve the problem?  :Sad: 

----------

## sokai

Look @ https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113149 the bug is still reported (three days ago) and discussed.

sokai

----------

## AxelG

Hi @ll,

aint there a solution yet? 

I do have the same problem here and wonder what to do since /etc/conf.d/local.start doesn't work.

Regards

 Axel

----------

## pjp

Moved from Other Things Gentoo

----------

## goofus

nope, as seen in the bug report. :/

when you go online you need to startd spamd yourself (or i think you can add a line to adsl-start to start spamd. dont know if that works, though) or go back to the previous spamassassin version that worked.

this kinda sucks.  :Sad: 

----------

